# Carbohydrates - and how they relate to IBS



## tummyrumbles (Aug 14, 2005)

*deleted by author*


----------



## HeavenlyJess (Apr 26, 2016)

In my opinion it's the oil that most carbs are cooked in that are bad for IBS.


----------

